# Beach and Surf shoes



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

I’ve seen posts from hats to rain jackets so thought I could ask about shoes. What’s anyone like and find most practical for beach and surf shoes? Easy to get the sand out of, rinse the saltwater out and dry fairly quickly. I don’t do flipflops, hate walking in the sand in them, has to be lace up of some kind. I have some, but there's always a better idea somewhere when other's preferences come out.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

crocs.........................


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Shoes? what are they?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Keen and Teva may be your best buy


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

"Put on your barefoot shoes" J.B.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

If I'm not in waders I'm Barefoot


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Go necked and enjoy the sand and water running 'tween yer toes.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

croc's


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

You got diabetes you better be wearing good foot protection. Oh yeah and, broken glass,sharp and rusty metals,stinging nettles, sting rays. I've been lucky going barefoot but there's always that first time and I've seen injuries due to no foot gear. It will ruin your trip and will cost more than just money, especially if you are fishing a place that is accessible by boat only. 
If I had the time I could tell some stories of when I was caretaker at Portsmouth Island fish camp.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Crocs just don't leave them exposed to the sun when not on your feet. They shrink!!!!


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

Xtra Tuff boots when not in waders, year round. But heck...i'm in Alaska. Xtra Tuff's last forever and are perfect on boats too. Also warm below 20 degrees... if you stay active more so. I recommend moisture wicking type socks.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I wear some thing like this when I need some. Cheap easy and mesh top.
http://www.swimoutlet.com/product_p/1843.htm


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

no need for shoes on the beach, and certainly no need for crock EVER!! Like Nutz said, waders or barefoot.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Like my crocs, just not on the beach. As easy as it is for stuff to get out of them, it seems even easier for stuff to get in them!
Me, I'm always barefoot, but then H. Stew rings with with a fair amount of reason too... 
Dang you H. Stew! ;-)


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

x 3 on what fishnuttz said. Nothing makes me forget the city like the feeling of sand between my toes. I'm either in waders or barefoot.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

As mentioned the problem with most shoes and sandals on the beach is stuff gets in as quick as it comes out. I tried out my Merrill trail glove (barefoot style shoes) this year and they ended up with sand in them real quick that gets under your foot and stays there (not comfortable). Sandals have the same problem but are easy to wash out so it's a quick and easy fix, even while they are on. The "water socks" like GreenFord mentioned are probably your best bet if you don't want to go barefoot. There are also the "flats" boots and sneakers from Simms and others but I have zero knowledge or experience with them.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm either barefoot or waders but I came across these on the 'net:
http://www.froggtoggs.com/?wading/wading_boots/251381


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Crocs or nothing. Nothing while I'm fishing, gotta have something to walk there in though.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Keen Sandals, have 3 pair i wear up to november, they stay tight and the shells dont get in inside of them


----------



## old dog (Jun 16, 2010)

Shimano's Evair wading sandal is nice its really lite and water proof


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

chest2head&glassy said:


> I'm either barefoot or waders but I came across these on the 'net:
> http://www.froggtoggs.com/?wading/wading_boots/251381


BassPro has these with the zipper on the side, call'em their Flats Boots... and $10 cheaper... I have a pair my actual shoe size and a pair one size bigger that I wear over my stocking foot waders... being diabetic I need to watch out for foot injuries... a lot of time on clean beaches I'm barefoot, but on shelly or cluttered beaches I'm in these or a pair of the slip on's that GFord showed...


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Shimano Evair Sandals+1 or Crocs. Cold weather is Calf High Boots


----------



## jhook (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to wear Crocs and loved them, but on one trip there tore up both of my feet right where that plastic "rivet" is that holds on the strap. I cut off the strap and "rivet" and that solved the problem, but eventually went to cheap water shoes. They work better for wade fishing flats too. And going barefoot isn't always a good idea because in Florida the sand gets HOT!


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for tips so far. Well except for barefoot. lol Where we go getting from the parking to across the beach to the high tide line, a couple places with board walks across the dunes loaded with splinters and besides hot sand in Fla there are places loaded with sand burrs. ouch! Something on your feet is definitely a good idea. I have some cheap water shoes but was looking for something else too.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

High Plains Drifter advised me to try Vincere Sand Socks and Crocs in combination. They worked great together and I was able to avoid injuries to my tootsies and slip off the Crocs and go with just the socks whenever. Now after a year, the socks are getting small holes in them, so I needed something new.

Decided to try out the Nike Gato Beach Shoe. I found mine at the Nike store for $25.


Not sure how well they will work for surf fishing, but they claim to be very comfortable, light weight, and offer the support of a football boot. Looks like they will stay clean due to the fit. 

Sooner or later......barefoot lets you down and you end up down on your butt trying to see what is stuck in your foot. Then there is the one footed wobble back to the cart to get some pliers and commence the extraction process. Old hooks, spines, shells, jellyfish, and just yesterday I spotted the bottom of a broken bottle, half buried in the sand. It was ready to go.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

reef shoes


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

I use these;

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003554EFO


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

I like these, I have not wore them to fish in, but I wear them running through water and swamps. 

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/Five-Fingers-BikilaLS-Mens.htm


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

laugh all ya want, but these are great - Vibram 5 Fingers. I've worn keens, flats boots, and have gone barefoot, but the vibram's are great. they look terrible, but they protect ya from shells, glass, whatever. they take some getting used to, but i've yet to try anything else after wearing these.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

jyingling said:


> laugh all ya want, but these are great - Vibram 5 Fingers. I've worn keens, flats boots, and have gone barefoot, but the vibram's are great. they look terrible, but they protect ya from shells, glass, whatever. they take some getting used to, but i've yet to try anything else after wearing these.


Yeah but will toe socks fit in them? That's a joke...on second thought maybe not.  I think i'll wait till 1/2 the population starts wearing them, my trend setting days ended with bell bottoms. And they needed rubberbands so as not to be caught in my bicycle chain. Damn ...that was a long time ago...


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

actually they do have toe socks for them, I wear the socks in the winter while running with these on, they are awesome shoes and I plan to gt another pair for fishing.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Tevas. They also have the added benefit of smelling like rotten ham soaked in cat food if you wear them long enough.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

sand flea said:


> Tevas. They also have the added benefit of smelling like rotten ham soaked in cat food if you wear them long enough.


No kidding can those things stink! Kinda odd for an open sandal.
I took to soaking mine in a sinkfull of Oxyclean, that will take the stink out. 
For a while...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

here's another one for crocs or, wait for it, birkenstocks.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

And another one for Crocs. Now you won't catch me with them on outside of the beach. But, I think they are great for surf fishing. Got two pair. The black ones have better juju than the blue ones.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

My Nike Gato Beach shoes arrived just now. I really like them. Can't wait to hit the beach Thursday and test them out. They have a soft sole which keeps my foot from sliding around on the inside. In Crocs, once wet, my toes jam against the shoe and I squeak everywhere I go for hours.

The Nike store has them @ $ 25 a pair.










Order one size or half size larger. I waer 14 Wide and ordered 15 and they fit just right.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I never knew one was supposed to be anything but Barefoot on the beach

You fellas wearing shoes on the beach are all candy a.....s...........all of you except that one fella with the size 15 Sasquatch feet....


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Garboman said:


> I never knew one was supposed to be anything but Barefoot on the beach
> 
> You fellas wearing shoes on the beach are all candy a.....s...........all of you except that one fella with the size 15 Sasquatch feet....


Now That's Funny right there..


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Garboman said:


> I never knew one was supposed to be anything but Barefoot on the beach
> 
> You fellas wearing shoes on the beach are all candy a.....s...........all of you except that one fella with the size 15 Sasquatch feet....



opcorn:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

FishinMortician said:


> My Nike Gato Beach shoes arrived just now. I really like them. Can't wait to hit the beach Thursday and test them out. They have a soft sole which keeps my foot from sliding around on the inside. In Crocs, once wet, my toes jam against the shoe and I squeak everywhere I go for hours.
> 
> The Nike store has them @ $ 25 a pair.
> 
> ...


WOW. them SOB's are even uglier than Crocs. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

What I meant to say was any one with size 15 feet can fish with me any time


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

or what he really meant to say was that you can carry all my chit for me......he..he........well if I gots to walk from the parking lot or over a dune to the water, thru that 120 deg sand, then i'll wear crocks t get there, they weigh nothing and rinse easily, if I go to the sound where you can get some nasty shells growing then i use the $10 water shoes(which usually only last about a year) or a type of sandle. When the waters cool off the I'm in chest waders.......sand is the culprit that will get into almost any thing you wear, it'll act like sandpaper and wear a hole in ya and then those $100 surf fishin' shoes you have will end up in the closet


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Teva has always been my "shoe" of choice. They dry quick and a quick rinse and they are good to go. I also keep a pair of sneakers high and dry in the truck for when I am done for the night. Other than that, nekked is the way to be!


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

The Nike Gato Beach shoes worked great yesterday. Very comfortable and extremely light weight. Kind of like slipping my feet into a wetsuit. They did not load up with sand and didn't slip around or squeak when they got soaked. Very nice.


----------



## razor78016 (Dec 24, 2010)

I used to go necked, now I wear crocs. Stepped on a shell and cut my foot


----------

